# Am I sTupid?



## rombi (Jan 15, 2009)

How do I post a new topic in the gas forum? I need the help of the gas people and I can't get in?
Anyway I am looking for a small direct vent system for a 170 sq. ft room/ 
I am in WI and at the moment a 1500W electric baseboard is heating it great, but I hate electric heat, nothing to watch. 
I looked at the Napoleon Torch and I like it but it is 6000 BTU's, not sure if that will cut it or not.


----------



## rombi (Jan 15, 2009)

I figured it out. I swear there was no way to do it minutes ago.


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Question answered in the gas forum.


----------



## snow4me (Jan 15, 2009)

"Am I sTupid?" You have a lot of balls asking a question like that around here.


----------



## ccwhite (Jan 15, 2009)

That's what I was gonna say too, snow. or

Well .... If ya gotta ask .......

LOL


----------



## rombi (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought it was kind of funny. Must be the frozen brain again.


----------



## sinnian (Jan 16, 2009)

At first glance I would say, "Yes."  ;-P 

But on further reflection I will give you the benefit of doubt.   :cheese: 

I don't know what kind of room you want to heat, but I love my Jotul Nordic.


----------

